# CUT HER OFF!!!



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd had ohhh, 13 drinks in 5 hours? Shot this one with my SD100 at 4 in the morning. I don't even know who this is. Oh my. Cut this girl off. :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> I'd had ohhh, 13 drinks in 5 hours?


Gimme five!

Btw, great picture... though I don't see any girl, so the effect is perfectly achieved :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## JonK (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey I  like it!: D great document of how yer evening ended. The colours are vibrant.


----------



## Fate (Jan 14, 2006)

yeah it rules lol  title: Through the eyes of a drunk


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 14, 2006)

Does she have a cow hat on, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## cbay (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, i like it "Eyes of a Drunk" it should be called!


----------



## slickhare (Jan 19, 2006)

you can kinda see one of them laughing if you look closely! hehe great shot considering you're drunk! thank god your camera didn't get stolen!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 24, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> you can kinda see one of them laughing if you look closely! hehe great shot considering you're drunk! thank god your camera didn't get stolen!



LOL....I had it strapped rather tightly around my wrist. I've decided the two girls in the photo are my cousin and her stepsister. No cow hats....


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2006)

Reminds me of some weddings I shot (supplemental, not hired pro)...for friends and family.  I start with good intentions but people keep putting drinks in my hands. :cheers:

I remember at one of my friend's wedding I couldn't find focus and it was way too dark for autofocus.  I would get a group of people together for a shot and then turn the focus ring all the way back and forth....10 times...it just didn't look like it was in focus...and it was film, so I didn't know if they were going to work out.

I stopped down the lens and prayed to the almighty EOS.

They actually turned out great :thumbsup:


----------

